# My rider rating has steadily dropped from 4.96 to 4.91, and not sure why



## Tri

Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.

I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:

never keep drivers waiting
always politely greet and say goodbye
try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
don't slam doors
have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## ColumbusRides

Don't put to much thought into it, just keep driving


----------



## Tri

ColumbusRides said:


> Don't put to much thought into it, just keep driving


If this continues at this pace, I'll be an outcast in a month or 2


----------



## islanddriver

Do you tip. IllI bet not. On those short rides we only make between $3 and $4 . I know for one if I dontd get at least $1 tip illI rate you less than 5 too many questions and you'll get a 1 or 2


----------



## SJCorolla

Any problems with drivers finding you at pickups? I usually downrate riders who are nowhere near the pickup location shown in the app, particularly when they blame me for the discrepancy.

Do you tip the driver? I don't downrate for this reason, but I know there are drivers who 1-star each and every non-tipper. Crazy, I know.

Other possible reasons: backseat driving, leaving stains on the seat, foul body/mouth odor, requesting last-minute unplanned stops or destination changes.


----------



## Pax Collector

Tri said:


> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes





Tri said:


> So what am I doing wrong?


Of all the things you mentioned on your list, you didn't say a word about tipping, especially while taking short trips.

Tip in cash and your rating will improve.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

A driver is not going to tell you they don't like short trips, ... because pax only want to hear positive things like unicorns and rainbows coming out of their butts.


----------



## FLKeys

It's BO man nobody wants to tell you to your face, I smelled it as soon as I opened the thread. You are doomed for life with bad BO.

Seriously from reading some of the driver threads around here rating you low because of possibly short trips helps them later decided if they want to accept your ping in the first place. Welcome to the ANT vs PAX wars.


----------



## grayspinner

Easy - TIP
Preferably in cash - if you don't have cash, tip in the app so the driver can see you do it 

Seriously - the easiest way to improve your rider rating is to tip generously in cash. Uber's CEO even said so a few months ago.


----------



## Tri

SJCorolla said:


> Any problems with drivers finding you at pickups? I usually downrate riders who are nowhere near the pickup location shown in the app, particularly when they blame me for the discrepancy.
> 
> Do you tip the driver? I don't downrate for this reason, but I know there are drivers who 1-star each and every non-tipper. Crazy, I know.
> 
> Other possible reasons: backseat driving, leaving stains on the seat, foul body/mouth odor, requesting last-minute unplanned stops or destination changes.


There's virtually never a problem with finding the pickup location and in the rare cases there is and it is my fault I tip extra, when in the car. 
Re tipping: I almost always tip but afterwards in the app. One of the things I like most about Uber is the cashless, in-out experience. But now I'm thinking I should maybe start tipping in cash in the car.

No backseat driving, no sudden stops or destination changed, definitely no bad breath.



grayspinner said:


> Easy - TIP
> Preferably in cash - if you don't have cash, tip in the app so the driver can see you do it
> 
> Seriously - the easiest way to improve your rider rating is to tip generously in cash. Uber's CEO even said so a few months ago.


Thanks. I think I will start doing this now. It's odd though that this (tipping afterwards in the app, not in the car) didn't use to be an issue but seemingly has become one. I also feel a bit silly handing over $1 for a $5 ride, while I don't feel silly tipping that same $1 in the app.


----------



## goneubering

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Don't worry about it. A few riders with bad intentions can drop your rating because they're making up stories to get a free ride. You're actually doing great with any rating in the 4.9 range.


----------



## Tri

FLKeys said:


> it's BO man nobody wants to tell you to your fave, I smelled it as soon as I opened the thread. You are doomed for life with bad BO.


Ha! You have just changed my life.



> Seriously from reading some of the driver threads around here rating you low because of possibly short trips helps them later decided if they want to accept your ping in the first place. Welcome to the ANT vs PAX wars.


OK, so drivers *do* mind short trips?



goneubering said:


> Don't worry about it. A few riders with bad intentions can drop your rating because they're making up stories to get a free ride. You're actually doing great with any rating in the 4.9 range.


Thanks. But if it continues at this pace I'll be down to a 4.8something rating in no time. A friend of mine recently casually mentioned she has a 4.5 rating and I'm now reconsidering this friendship (and for sure will never allow her in an Uber with me).

Uber changes things, you know.



Pax Collector said:


> Of all the things you mentioned on your list, you didn't say a word about tipping, especially while taking short trips.
> 
> Tip in cash and your rating will improve.


OK.



islanddriver said:


> Do you tip. IllI bet not. On those short rides we only make between $3 and $4 . I know for one if I dontd get at least $1 tip illI rate you less than 5 too many questions and you'll get a 1 or 2


I tip always unless there is a good reason not to (which IIRC has only happened 3 times in maybe 200 rides), but I do it in the app. I will start doing cash tips, accepting a somewhat less pleasant Uber experience.



islanddriver said:


> Do you tip. IllI bet not. On those short rides we only make between $3 and $4 . I know for one if I dontd get at least $1 tip illI rate you less than 5 too many questions and you'll get a 1 or 2


So that means you also give unfairly low ratings to all the people who tip in the app, and that's a sizeable percentage.


----------



## goneubering

Forget my post. I thought you were a driver.


----------



## grayspinner

Tri said:


> Thanks. I think I will start doing this now. It's odd though that this (tipping afterwards in the app, not in the car) didn't use to be an issue but seemingly has become one. I also feel a bit silly handing over $1 for a $5 ride, while I don't feel silly tipping that same $1 in the app.


We used to make a lot more money so tips were less important. Now, uber (and lyft) rates to the driver are very low & they have moved away from sharing the surge with drivers. Uber keeps more than half of the fare most of the time now.

So, tipping is much more important to drivers.

We also have to rate you before we see the tip in the app - thus all the advice to tip in cash or tip on the app so the driver knows what you are doing.

Do NOT just say, I'll trip you in the app because most who say this don't actually tip & could cause your rating to drop faster.

A high passenger rating IS important - I don't pick up low rated passengers


----------



## ECOMCON

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


You're attempting to reason with drivers, 
Most of whom are unemployable 
Because of mental defect, paranoia & immaturity?

Seriously ?


----------



## FLKeys

If you want to continue tipping in the app because you don't have cash just put the tip in before the ride ends. The driver will see it right away and that should stop the drivers from low rating you for not tipping.

Personally I see no reason to down rate someone for not tipping but hey that is me I have to live with my actions.


----------



## Tri

FLKeys said:


> If you want to continue tipping in the app because you don't have cash just put the tip in before the ride ends. The driver will see it right away and that should stop the drivers from low rating you for not tipping.
> 
> Personally I see no reason to down rate someone for not tipping but hey that is me I have to live with my actions.


Ah, thanks, that's good to know. I didn't realize they would immediately be able to see it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Unless you have over 500 rider trips, it I'll drop more than .01 for a 1 star.

10. What do do discounts have to with anything?

8. Drivers lie. Most hate short trips.

No mention of tipping. Lol. And if you do (no mention, so maybe you don't) then if it's not cash, it won't help your rating.



Tri said:


> There's virtually never a problem with finding the pickup location and in the rare cases there is and it is my fault I tip extra, when in the car.
> Re tipping: I almost always tip but afterwards in the app. One of the things I like most about Uber is the cashless, in-out experience. But now I'm thinking I should maybe start tipping in cash in the car.
> 
> No backseat driving, no sudden stops or destination changed, definitely no bad breath.
> 
> Thanks. I think I will start doing this now. It's odd though that this (tipping afterwards in the app, not in the car) didn't use to be an issue but seemingly has become one. I also feel a bit silly handing over $1 for a $5 ride, while I don't feel silly tipping that same $1 in the app.


That's because a $1 tip is cheap as hell and you know it, which is why it's awkward.


----------



## Tri

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Unless you have over 500 rider trips, it I'll drop more than .01 for a 1 star.
> 
> 10. What do do discounts have to with anything?


I didn't know whether they did or not so I thought I'd mention it, to be sure.



> 8. Drivers lie. Most hate short trips.


Which is good to know.



> No mention of tipping. Lol. And if you do (no mention, so maybe you don't) then if it's not cash, it won't help your rating.


See my other responses



> That's because a $1 tip is cheap as hell and you know it, which is why it's awkward.


Only for *very* short rides would i tip only $1.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

Even a dollar cash tip should get you a 5 star. I think everyone should at least tip 2 bucks for any ride. If you read these forums most drivers give a four if there is no cash tip.


----------



## islanddriver

No not everyone I get alot of the same people 2 or 3 times a month I know which tip and don't tip the ones that dontd get less than 5 if I don't know the pax and everything went smoothly then a 5 they will get


----------



## ANT 7

Tri..........

My pax rating is 4.95 and I always tip well (98% of the time) plus, I also do the stuff you do.

Don't worry about it. 95% of the Uber drivers are so unaware, and they pickup everything anyways. I will pickup anyone down to 4.50 for example.............and I've been driving for a year.


----------



## ECOMCON

ANT 7 said:


> Tri..........
> 
> My pax rating is 4.95 and I always tip well (98% of the time) plus, I also do the stuff you do.
> 
> Don't worry about it. 95% of the Uber drivers are so unaware, and they pickup everything anyways. I will pickup anyone down to 4.50 for example.............and I've been driving for a year.


"_95% of uber drivers pick up everything"_

More like 99% accept and complete all requests.
The remaining 1% are UP.net contributors










Rakos Inc. customer service dept.​


----------



## BigRedDriver

Tri said:


> There's virtually never a problem with finding the pickup location and in the rare cases there is and it is my fault I tip extra, when in the car.
> Re tipping: I almost always tip but afterwards in the app. One of the things I like most about Uber is the cashless, in-out experience. But now I'm thinking I should maybe start tipping in cash in the car.
> 
> No backseat driving, no sudden stops or destination changed, definitely no bad breath.
> 
> Thanks. I think I will start doing this now. It's odd though that this (tipping afterwards in the app, not in the car) didn't use to be an issue but seemingly has become one. I also feel a bit silly handing over $1 for a $5 ride, while I don't feel silly tipping that same $1 in the app.


Drivers have to rate you immediately after he ends the ride. He can't wait to see if a tip comes through.

Especially on very short rides (you probably don't know how far he/she drove just to pick you up) Tip cash to make it worth the drivers time and to insure you get fairly rated.

Understand, if you expect a driver to be happy with a $3 to $5 ride, especially if it took them 10 minutes to get to you, you are sadly mistaken. And again, you get rated immediately after the ride ends, so.........

Short ride - tip in cash.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Pax Collector said:


> Of all the things you mentioned on your list, you didn't say a word about tipping, especially while taking short trips.
> 
> Tip in cash and your rating will improve.


Unless you tip me in cash and than that is an automatic one star.


----------



## ECOMCON

Uberfunitis said:


> Unless you tip me in cash and than that is an automatic one star.


Uber is genius.
Got u guys focus on ****ing stars
Rather than below minimum wages


----------



## freddieman

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


I think pax has easier access to their pax rating in the app. When they see their ratings at a 4.6 -4.8, when all along they thought they would be at 5, they feel duped. So I think they changed the way they rate drivers. Only if pax feels like they got something extra will they give a 5. This is probably 30% of the riders u will encounter.


----------



## sheridens

I wonder if rider ratings are declining right across the board with the introduction of upfront pricing and increased driver dissatisfaction?


----------



## tohunt4me

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Because
PEOPLE SUCK.

AND UBER ENHANCES THIS.


----------



## AntSmasher

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


It's cause you don't tip. Take a normal cab and pay $12, take an Uber and you pay $6. Stop being so cheap. Give the driver a tip you dumb millennial


----------



## Hono driver

Don’t feel bad. I got two 1 Stars in one day and went from 4.95 to 4.89. First was some snowflake trying to get me to rip on trump and when I told him this car doesn’t talk politics he copped and attitude and one sar’d me. The other was a chick that slept for 25/27 mins and gave me a 1 Star for reasons I can’t explain.


----------



## Trafficat

FLKeys said:


> If you want to continue tipping in the app because you don't have cash just put the tip in before the ride ends. The driver will see it right away and that should stop the drivers from low rating you for not tipping.
> 
> Personally I see no reason to down rate someone for not tipping but hey that is me I have to live with my actions.


Driver won't see it unless he sees it on your screen. For me the tip notifications usually pop up a long time after the rides unless I manually go and check my earnings for the trip. And I believe in any case the tip notifications do not show up until after the trip is ended and the rider rating is submitted.

I believe this to be so because many riders have shown me them tipping me in the app and I've never noticed anything on my screen.


----------



## JayLeeKou

The rating has a possible miscalculation. It get inaccurate and for some riders to just give false feedback before rating a driver.


----------



## Merc7186

Amazing that I saw a laundry list of things the pax does and Tip wasnt one of them.


----------



## RideshareUSA

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Rhymes with: 
hip, chip, zip, sip, dip, whip, rip, lip....hmmm, now what was that word? I swear it's on the *__* of my tongue!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

I picked up alot of riders with low ratings. One thing I can suggest is behavioral demeanor with a deviate lifestyle largely different than the average driver. I noticed that openly gay riders get low rated often.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 8. Drivers lie. Most hate short trips.


I agree with this.

Just from a customer service perspective, I'm not going to tell someone on a short ride that I hate short rides. 
Just like your waitress at Denny's isn't going to tell you she hates customers that sit there for an hour and only drink coffee, if you're sitting there drinking coffee.


----------



## touberornottouber

Disgusted Driver said:


> A driver is not going to tell you they don't like short trips, ... because pax only want to hear positive things like unicorns and rainbows coming out of their butts.


Right on. If it is a short trip (under 2 miles) then you need to tip at least $3 for the driver to make over $5 on the trip. So if you don't tip that the driver may not like you very much. If you tip at least $1 that might be enough to placate the driver also. It depends. But everyone ought to be tipping at least $1.

In fact I'm just going to tell you:

If your trip is under 3 miles and you don't tip we basically HATE you. Even if it looks like we like you. We don't. I know if I get a regular rider like this who always takes short trips without tipping I will purposely try to avoid their future pings and even cancel when I still get them.

It's not that I am mean or greedy. It's that I am getting paid $2.50-$3.00 on the ride and that means I make no money on that trip. I basically drove you for FREE!



Tri said:


> Thanks. I think I will start doing this now. It's odd though that this (tipping afterwards in the app, not in the car) didn't use to be an issue but seemingly has become one. I also feel a bit silly handing over $1 for a $5 ride, while I don't feel silly tipping that same $1 in the app.


If you are only paying $5 for the ride then that means the driver is probably getting $2.50 or less. Your tip is what makes the ride acceptable again. Otherwise your driver made $0 from your trip and may have even lost money. Would you work for free?


----------



## dirtylee

Dude, your a pax. Don't give a shit about your rating. Lol. I swear uber resets it every so often.


----------



## Kazjimmy

Here is the math. 20 trip x5+1 tripx3=103
103/21=4.904

Now matter how hard you try. If someone leave you a three star, your rating is down. 

It’s easy for the pax think they were God and leave you a low score. Just get over it and keep on moving.


----------



## Delilah5

who even cares about a rating, like it will affect your weekly pay



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Unless you have over 500 rider trips, it I'll drop more than .01 for a 1 star.
> 
> 10. What do do discounts have to with anything?
> 
> 8. Drivers lie. Most hate short trips.
> 
> No mention of tipping. Lol. And if you do (no mention, so maybe you don't) then if it's not cash, it won't help your rating.
> 
> That's because a $1 tip is cheap as hell and you know it, which is why it's awkward.


Super short trips are much better than super long trips. Because there is a minimum. and no dead time/miles getting back into a busy area.



Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


I went from 4.97 to 4.92, 12400 trips here


----------



## Betabear




----------



## zoobadger

FLKeys said:


> It's BO man nobody wants to tell you to your face, I smelled it as soon as I opened the thread. You are doomed for life with bad BO.
> 
> Seriously from reading some of the driver threads around here rating you low because of possibly short trips helps them later decided if they want to accept your ping in the first place. Welcome to the ANT vs PAX wars.


Most of the time I truly don't mind short trips as long as it's a reasonable drive to the pickup point. That said, if every short ride include a $1.50 tip that would add up quite a bit. With tipping, a trivial amount for the customer is fairly meaningless, but can really add up for the server/driver. I wish people understood that.


----------



## Krandor

Tri said:


> Only for *very* short rides would i tip only $1.


That is too low. I am a rider myself but I know that drivers don't get paid a lot for shirt rides especially when counting in the time to get you.

I normally use Uber to get my local bar. Only about 2-3 miles. $7 trip. I tip then $5 in the app while the ride is in progress. They are doing me a favor by helping me avoid the possibility of a DUI so they deserve to be compensated.


----------



## Queen Texas

touberornottouber said:


> Right on. If it is a short trip (under 2 miles) then you need to tip at least $3 for the driver to make over $5 on the trip. So if you don't tip that the driver may not like you very much. If you tip at least $1 that might be enough to placate the driver also. It depends. But everyone ought to be tipping at least $1.
> 
> In fact I'm just going to tell you:
> 
> If your trip is under 3 miles and you don't tip we basically HATE you. Even if it looks like we like you. We don't. I know if I get a regular rider like this who always takes short trips without tipping I will purposely try to avoid their future pings and even cancel when I still get them.
> 
> It's not that I am mean or greedy. It's that I am getting paid $2.50-$3.00 on the ride and that means I make no money on that trip. I basically drove you for FREE!
> 
> 
> If you are only paying $5 for the ride then that means the driver is probably getting $2.50 or less. Your tip is what makes the ride acceptable again. Otherwise your driver made $0 from your trip and may have even lost money. Would you work for free?


THANK YOU.


----------



## IR12

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Here's some REAL talk.
Your #10?
After seeing that, my attitude is so what. The only way, Uber can give you a $4.00 discount ON EVERY RIDE is to TAKE IT FROM DRIVERS.
Wrap your 4.91 brain around THAT.


----------



## PaxiCab

Really not worth it to worry about your rating unless it drops to around 4.7/4.6. Seriously, once you stop worrying about it it will go up. For everyone it fluctuates, people still want rides no matter what


----------



## The Texan

My Fubar rating is down to a 4.88;

But my Gryft rating, which I normally don't like and all- 5.0!


----------



## Mikeoftulsa

I personally tip $5.00 no matter the trip. I took one a while back that was only about 4 blocks, but the girl got a 5.00 tip for a 4.00 ride so she probably got the minimum of 2.75+5.00 tip.


----------



## Normanite

Tri said:


> There's virtually never a problem with finding the pickup location and in the rare cases there is and it is my fault I tip extra, when in the car.
> Re tipping: I almost always tip but afterwards in the app. One of the things I like most about Uber is the cashless, in-out experience. But now I'm thinking I should maybe start tipping in cash in the car.
> 
> No backseat driving, no sudden stops or destination changed, definitely no bad breath.
> 
> Thanks. I think I will start doing this now. It's odd though that this (tipping afterwards in the app, not in the car) didn't use to be an issue but seemingly has become one. I also feel a bit silly handing over $1 for a $5 ride, while I don't feel silly tipping that same $1 in the app.


Each driver is different. For example I'd give you five stars wether you tip or not, just based on how courteous you are. I don't downrate a lot of people because that cuts into my potential customer base. 
However, I will 1* anyone who says "I'll tip in the app!". Tipping is not a big deal to me, but I've been lied to by so many pax that it's getting old.


----------



## Kyanar

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's because a $1 tip is cheap as hell and you know it, which is why it's awkward.


This makes no sense. The "gold standard" for tipping everywhere I've seen is basically 20%, and you're calling someone cheap for tipping 20% of what they're paying for the service. Pax generally don't know _what_ we're paid, so expecting them to have sympathy and tip to bring it up above minimum wage (and if you ask me, that's the wrong solution to the problem...) is a bit rich.


----------



## turtle75

AntSmasher said:


> It's cause you don't tip. Take a normal cab and pay $12, take an Uber and you pay $6. Stop being so cheap. Give the driver a tip you dumb millennial


Just because you got paid $6 doesn't mean we paid $6. Min fare where I live is well above $6. 
Also, most riders have no idea how small of a cut you get from the fare they paid.


----------



## islanddriver

This is true most if not all pax do not know what Uber pays us. Most I've talked to about this think we get 80 to 90% of the fair


----------



## Tony73

Same here! From 4.94 to 4.91. It’s just Uber’s way to keep you on a leash.


----------



## raisedoncereal

Drivers:

I feel that drivers rating their pax for all but the worst offenses is very petty. We all know a pax will not get disabled pretty much ever, no matter the rating.

By downrating a pax, what are you trying to accomplish? Reduce their rating so that it is noticeably low, like 4.5-4.6*, in hopes that they are less likely to get a quick ride? What will this do for you? Are you hoping the pax will take notice and change their behavior?

Ive never heard of a driver that distinguishes a 4.96* from a 4.91* rider


----------



## JaredJ

Tri said:


> There's virtually never a problem with finding the pickup location and in the rare cases there is and it is my fault I tip extra, when in the car.
> Re tipping: I almost always tip but afterwards in the app. One of the things I like most about Uber is the cashless, in-out experience. But now I'm thinking I should maybe start tipping in cash in the car.
> 
> No backseat driving, no sudden stops or destination changed, definitely no bad breath.
> 
> Thanks. I think I will start doing this now. It's odd though that this (tipping afterwards in the app, not in the car) didn't use to be an issue but seemingly has become one. I also feel a bit silly handing over $1 for a $5 ride, while I don't feel silly tipping that same $1 in the app.


couple bucks in cash on a short trip is the cure. you're still in a very good range for pax ratings. drivers hate short rides - we just don't make money.


----------



## tohunt4me

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Have you been TIPPING ?

ESPECIALLY ON THE $4.00 DISCOUNTS ?



Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


P.S.- your Girl Friend is Better than You !


----------



## ABQuber

Yeah in my area anything 1.7 miles or so or less is a minimum fare and I get $2.25. Uber gets $4.50 though. I hate short trips. Waste of time and $2 is a slap in the face for at least 10 minutes of time. Those short riders are usually also the ones that keep me waiting the longest outside. Rarely tip. Majority seem to think they are doing me a favor by going around the corner. If I had a hammer for every time I’ve heard “Don’t worry I’m just going down the street”, I’d have a lot less stress and less short rides. ?


----------



## YouBeer

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


There are some scumbag drivers out there.


----------



## tohunt4me

YouBeer said:


> There are some scumbag drivers out there.


Passengers MADE THEM THAT WAY !

( with the help of Uber)


----------



## Christina Green

ECOMCON said:


> You're attempting to reason with drivers,
> Most of whom are unemployable
> Because of mental defect, paranoia & immaturity?
> 
> Seriously ?


I disagree with this comment. I drive UBER to pay college tuition! I don't want my kid to have $100k



SJCorolla said:


> Any problems with drivers finding you at pickups? I usually downrate riders who are nowhere near the pickup location shown in the app, particularly when they blame me for the discrepancy.
> 
> Do you tip the driver? I don't downrate for this reason, but I know there are drivers who 1-star each and every non-tipper. Crazy, I know.
> 
> Other possible reasons: backseat driving, leaving stains on the seat, foul body/mouth odor, requesting last-minute unplanned stops or destination changes.


I like short rides when it is surging. I can't stand cigarette smell & weed smells. 
Be outside when the driver arrives but Please do not be standing there puffing on a cigarette or WEED ! Don't be grooming either (brushing your hair, or teeth.

Changing the destination will get you a 3 particularly in a different direction without asking is a big one for me because I often use the destination filters. 
If I have picked you up previously and you didn't tip I will down rate you to a 3 . If you lied the previous time and said you
Will tip in the app and didn't you will get a 1*. People who slam/close my door or trunk will get 1 or 2 STAR.


----------



## Kodyhead

First I am not sure if anyone knows how many rides the rider rating is based on so its impossible to find out how much each star is worth without it.

One thing I can tell you is if a DRIVER downrate a rider, the rating will not go down for 7 days


----------



## turtle75

Kodyhead said:


> One thing I can tell you is if a DRIVER downrate a rider, the rating will not go down for 7 days


Can confirm as a rider that this is true.


----------



## Xpr10

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Higher rating it mean Les money on Uber platform


----------



## Uber Pro 247365

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


Did you participate in any class action against them? They seem to mind that.. I had similar experience..


----------



## DriveNM

Tri said:


> Hi, for over a year my rider rating has been about 4.96 but in the past month it has steadily gone down to 4.91. That means I've received at least 5 non-5 star ratings in the past month.
> 
> I don't think I am doing anything different than before. I:
> 
> never keep drivers waiting
> always politely greet and say goodbye
> try to get a sense of whether the driver prefers to have a conversation and if so I'm responsive (I'd usually be quiet otherwise, except for maybe an occasional innocuous comment or two)
> if not, I will usually start using my phone (never any music or even conversations and I take off my headphones)
> may take an Uber to the gym but never one back as I might be sweaty
> don't eat or drink or bring hot food in the car
> if going to the gym I do bring my gym bag
> use Uber for v short rides as well, like 4 or 5 minutes, and have explicitly asked drivers if like or dislike such short rides and the ones I've asked all said they like them
> don't slam doors
> have been getting $4 dollar Uber discounts on every ride for about a month and also very often in the past year
> So what am I doing wrong? (i now have the same rating as my girlfriend and I can't stand it!)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions


try giving at least a one dollar tip. Any kind of tip shows understanding that the driver often loses money to give the pax a ride.


----------

